# What is your small animal and why did you...



## astro (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have had dogs and cats all my life, but never small animals. I'm going to be starting an animal care distance learning course soon which will cover different topics for small pets, as well as the larger ones.

Just wondering, what small animal do you own and why did you choose that particular animal as a pet?
What do you like best about keeping a small animal?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 19 rats, they are amazing pets! I don't I will ever not own them again
1 Syrian hamster she a funny chunky thing a little bit nuts 
And 1 mouse he is the quiet keeps himself to himself type guy he's extremely cute!


----------



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

I started of with 2 Dumbo Rats as Present for my Hubby. I ended up caring for them, when One died I looked into finding a new buddy for my lone Dumbo female. In the end I found a Rescue male so of I went to get another cage. I ended up with 4 males and another 3 females so from having 2 Rats for 2 years I ended up with 8 in a week... Now I look after Rescues and also Temp Foster at present I have 3 Temp Foster females, 4 males, 4 females, 15 baby rats lol..... I wouldn't have it any other way:smile:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have rabbits they are wonderful pets very clever, very clean and smell of fresh hay  They do require a lot of space tho
I also have african pygmy hedgehogs the're more or a taming challenge for me and are good fun to watch charging around


----------



## piercedinwales (Jan 26, 2012)

I have rats. Years ago I wanted a small pet that was intelligent and would enjoy human company. I've been keeping rats for years now and love them to bits. It shocked me not all vets would see them though as they are classed as exotic


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was asked if I wanted 2 female guinea pigs as they were unwanted. Having never kept them before that was a huge learning curve. 2 quickly became 4 and as they went to the bridge they were replaced. I now have 5 and often wonder what I did with all that spare time and money before they came along. I wouldn't have it any other way though. They make any day a better day.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

my small animals are guinea pigs!
i chose them because they are easy to look after, but they are also very loving and fun!
there isnt a thing bad about guineas, they dont smell, their not too expensive, thier beautiful with wonderful personalities, they are cuddly and sooooooooooooo much more!
i would never not reccomend a guinea to anybody!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had rats, mice, hamsters (dwarf, syrian and chinese) and gerbils. At the moments Ive got 9 rats, 11 mice and 7 gerbils and they are all lovely in their own ways, the rats are more people orientated but then some of my mice love human company too, their only downsides are the fact that neither rats or mice live long enough, the gerbils are so much fun to watch, they dig amazing tunnel systems and the ones who are in groups are so sweet to each other, and they generally have longer life spans than most rodents. I love having all three species and can reccomend them all.

As far as choosing that species goes

Mice
I got our first mice when I went into a pet shop about 20 years ago and the man was choosing which mice went to the freezer and which were to be sold for pets, I panicked and chose some of the freezer ones thinking I was saving them, if Id used my brains I would have known their places would be filled by others. I had a break when the kids were small but when she was about 6 my daughter said she wanted some mice, she saved all her birthday and christmas money to buy their cage etc so I agreed, Ive had mice ever since, although obviously my daughters original mice are long gone now.

Rats
With the rats I babysat a rat for someone who was collecting him off me and totally fell in love with them, I have had rats ever since, they are the closest to dogs I think Ive seen in a caged pet.

Gerbils
With the gerbils someone took them and some hamsters off someone whos lizard liked "fast food", she kept the hamsters and I got the gerbils, I ended up with the rest of them when I went to a house looking for some same sex company for the ones Id got as I had to split them up so they didnt breed, the ones Id gone to see were in shocking conditions so I ended up taking all of them.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Ferrets and mice, not sure the snake counts as his length is bigger than my height but he only takes up a little bit of space lol. 

ferrets because i saw a rescue group at a county fair when i was 13 and fell in love with the ferrets they had there, its was Knight ferret rescue if i remember correctly. 

and mice because i always had gerbils and hamsters and little things like that when i was growing up so my mum bought me two little mice last year when my spiny mouse died. i think in my entire life i've only not had a rodent in some form for a couple of months. 

our friend gave us some rats when she moved and i have a phobia of rats so never handled them, my mum did. i did fill their food bowls up and did build myself up to putting my finger on one of their backs. but never have or will be able to handle them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have syrian hamsters a campbells dwarf and gerbils....ive had rodents on and off throughout my life i think theyre great little animals, most of the ones i currently have were unwanteds that i thought i could a good life... in return i find them entertaining lovely pets, i enjoy looking after them


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have had and still have many of the small pets over the years:

Rabbits: lovely, friendly furry bundles, but not quite as cuddly as they look - they can be hard to pick up and dislike it and they can kick and scratch quite badly. Some bunnies can be soppy though I used to have one that I would walk on a collar and lead like a dog and teach agility and tricks to. Current pair of Nethies are fairly easy to hold as well, they're used to it and are small enough to scoop up. Would I have again? Mine are only 1&2 at the moment so I can't really say - it depends on where i end up in a few years.

Chinchillas: Beautiful balls of fluff, but again not as cuddly as they look. Lovely to watch and to touch but they won't really let you hold them or cuddle them. They have a long (up to 20 yrs) lifespan as well which needs taking into account, but I was unlucky with mine (5 and 13 months) so that isn't a certainty. Would I have again? when I see one I want one but then I remember that they aren't really that cuddlable (i like pets I can hold and cuddle) so I think probably not. Never say never though!

Hamsters: Love, love, love them! Have had LOADS of all the different types. Don't have a favorite type but I do have a real soft spot for the tiny Chinese. Would I have again? More like would I ever be without again! I have had hammies for years and years, there is no way I could do without one in my life ever!

Mice: lovely to watch, pretty to look at and don't bite. But unless you get girls they SMELL. Unbelievably so. I at one point had like 20 rodents of all types in my shed, but only the male mice people complained that they could smell. Nothing, and I mean nothing would cover it or get rid of it. Would I have again? Only females! Wont have males again for this reason alone!

Gerbils: Awesome little critters, very entertaining to watch, mine have all been handlable and willing to be cuddled a bit, and they're great for recycling! The amount of cardboard my 3 get through is unbelievable - there is almost no card in the recycling box at the end of the week with them! Would I have again: Yes I love gerbils and they get rid of all my boxes for me - whats not to like?!

Rats: Only had one rat so far, saw one at my friends house and got hooked on them. Rats are great pets, IMO the best of all the rodent pets out there. Very clever, extremely friendly, their like little mini dogs. Mine comes when you call her, licks you, follows me about the place, and sits on my shoulder for hours as I wander around the house. Would I have again: Without hesitation yes! Another rodent I won't be without again if I can help it. I recommend them to anyone who asks me about them.

Harvest Mice: Super tiny little mice, lovely pets for watching rather than holding. Mine was quite tame though and willingly ran out onto my hand. VERY entertaining to watch, I kept mine in a glass tank in my room and used to watch him zipping about whilst I was on the computer. Would I have again? If I could find some then proberbly. Nice, inexpensive cute little mice that are fun to watch.

African Striped Grass Mice or Zebra Mice: I got 2 of these from a exotics place who bred them themselves. I already had normal mice and saw these and fancied owning them. Oh God, they were awful! Impossible to handle AT ALL, escaped through everything I put them in and I couldn't even open the tank to feed them without them escaping. It took me an hour to feed them every night, cos they'd get loose and were nearly impossible to catch. Would I have again? No, no way. In the end I gave my 2 to a college friend who could contain them better than me. I just couldn't deal with them constantly getting out, afraid they'd chew out of the shed or get out whilst the door was open. Do not approve or like giving pets away, but these mice had no life properly with me, I couldn't get them out at all, and it was only a matter of time before they escaped and I couldn't catch them again. In my personal experience not very good pets except for maybe a exotic rodent enthusiast.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> African Striped Grass Mice or Zebra Mice: I got 2 of these from a exotics place who bred them themselves. I already had normal mice and saw these and fancied owning them. Oh God, they were awful! Impossible to handle AT ALL, escaped through everything I put them in and I couldn't even open the tank to feed them without them escaping. It took me an hour to feed them every night, cos they'd get loose and were nearly impossible to catch. Would I have again? No, no way. In the end I gave my 2 to a college friend who could contain them better than me. I just couldn't deal with them constantly getting out, afraid they'd chew out of the shed or get out whilst the door was open. Do not approve or like giving pets away, but these mice had no life properly with me, I couldn't get them out at all, and it was only a matter of time before they escaped and I couldn't catch them again. In my personal experience not very good pets except for maybe a exotic rodent enthusiast.


It is a shame you had a bad experience with these, they can be quite scatty. Just wanted to add that you can get some tames ones though, after her sister died the remaining girl from my first pair was extremely affectionate - I just put my hand in the cage and she would *charge* across the tank to come sit in it and just stare at me until I picked her up. I think sadly she was lonely, but unfortunately she was too old to introduce any more. I've also got a pair currently where the female is a bit nervy, but the male is quite laid back and can be handled much like a normal fancy mouse (though he is much better at jumping!).

I've kept a lot of common and exotic rodents - African Pygmy Dormice have a special place in my heart, these can't generally be handled but they are just so fascinating to watch.

With the exotics any interaction with them is a bonus, so what I love about them is seeing natural behaviours - the dormice leaping across their large viv, harvest mice climbing millet, and pretty much anything the mouse-like hasmters do because they are just mental! I really enjoy sorting out as natural a habitat as possible, and offering livefood such as crickets and watching them hunt them down.

I particularly like watching them with each other, so it is always a bonus when you can have larger colonies/dynamics. I took in a large group of rescue steppe lemmings and they are really comical, although elderly so sadly only 3 girls are now left.

Gerbils are one of my favourite rodents that actually enjoy interaction with you, they are just so curious and active. I'm also a big fan of mice, loved having a large colony of girls in a rat cage - great to see the group dynamic. I also really liked the fact they have easy introductions, so you always have the option of homing the 'free on gumtree' mice that keep popping up (cage permitting).


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> I have had and still have many of the small pets over the years:
> 
> Chinchillas: Beautiful balls of fluff, but again not as cuddly as they look. Lovely to watch and to touch but they won't really let you hold them or cuddle them. They have a long (up to 20 yrs) lifespan as well which needs taking into account, but I was unlucky with mine (5 and 13 months) so that isn't a certainty. Would I have again? when I see one I want one but then I remember that they aren't really that cuddlable (i like pets I can hold and cuddle) so I think probably not. Never say never though!


if treat and handled right chinchillas can be hands on cuddle pets, on their terms of course though, they are more then happy to hop over to you and get scritches and cuddles
most of mine love nothing more then to curl up on the sofa with you for a couple of hours, grooming you

you really need to have the patience to put the time into them to get that sort of relationship though

daisy 









molly









milo









mooshu and milo









hudie (very special little lady)









as for myself, at the moment i am owned by
1 syrian hamster, 3 robo dwarf hamsters, 1 gerbil, 5 mice, 13 chinchillas, 11 rabbits, 3 guinea pigs, 3 african pygmy hedgehogs and 10 hens

in the past i have had many more of each animal listed, as well as campbels dwarf hamster, winter white dwarf hamsters, hybrids of the 2, & chinese dwarf hamsters

as for why i chose them, i honestly couldnt say, animals have always been a huge part in my life, and i have always had a great passion for them.
in most cases i got my furries because they needed me.

all of them are rescues


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> if treat and handled right chinchillas can be hands on cuddle pets, on their terms of course though, they are more then happy to hop over to you and get scritches and cuddles
> most of mine love nothing more then to curl up on the sofa with you for a couple of hours, grooming you
> 
> you really need to have the patience to put the time into them to get that sort of relationship though
> ...


can i just steal all your chins please  there are stunning i love daisy
i did have a chinny but sadly she past away very young and it broke my heart and i just dont think i could care for another properly untill ive got my own home and time, they can be cuddly bella certainly was she still makes me cry lol

i own a group of bunnies who i love there very inqusitive and friendly, i have a hamster who i love hes so friendly and will sit in my hands just sniffing and woundering for agges, i also plan on gettting some rats in the near future and some mice


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

I have rabbits, rats, hamsters, guinea pigs, degu's and a hedgehog (look in my sig for the numbers lol), I have also had mice in the past.

I'm also one that can't really pin point why I chose them. I have always had a passion for animals big and small so they have always been part of my life and always will.
Most of my animals choose me :001_wub:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had a lot of small animals but currently i have:

10 Mice
5 Females. 1 Male and 4 Babies.

I chose mice as i think they're so cute and upon doing research on them they sounded such funny little creatures and they are. I love watching them and i love making their houses and decorating it for them. My mice are more watching but i do handle them and they don't mind it but i think they are amazing pets and at one point i thought when i had 2 left should i get more or will i stop but well i ended up with more so i doubt i will be without them as they're great!

8 Chipmunks
6 Females. 2 Males.

I chose chipmunks as they were different and just looked amazing. Once tame they make amazing pets they love running around mad, playing, hiding nuts everywhere possible, digging and they just simply are wonderful pets. I have some in an outdoor aviary and some in home made inside cages. They are brilliant to watch and such little characters, they never stop. I was originally going to have 4 but ended up with more and i will never in my life be without chipmunks as i just love them too much. I done so much research on them and i still learn from them everyday. 

But as most have said, i've always loved animals since i was about 3 and have always had pets. I'd take any animal that needed a home if i had the space and my mum says yes so i choose my animals because i love them:smile:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

My littlieys are guinea pigs. I started volunteering at a local rescue and just completely fell in love with Panda's coat and colouring. Panda was bonded with Ginge(rnut) who obviously just had to come home too as it would be sooo mean to break up a pair. Since coming home Ginge's character has really come out and everyone who visits just falls in love with him. Panda sadly passed away not long after adoption, so Bubbles arrived to make friends with Ginge. Then I started fostering and Grandma fell in love with Shaggy and Skit who then ended up staying (surprise surprise). Shaggy ran off to the bridge after some dodgy dental work from a vet who I won't be seeing again. So then Mackenzie arrived to make friends with Skit.

So I'm now up our 4 piggies, plus currently 2 foster piggies. I can't imagine being without guinea wigs now as they are all so different in appearance, character, everything. I find observing their behaviour fascinating.

I used to have rats when I was much younger, and eventually when I've got a bit more space and money I hope to have a little mischied of ratties running around again some time.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have guinea pigs-
I used to breed them and found them such great pets, so interesting and inquisitive. I now just keep a number of them as pets, which I really enjoy 

I also have 4 rabbits-
I have had a number of rabbits in the past and adore them, if I knew rabbits were simple creatures to bond, like guinea pigs are, then I would have others as I think they're excellent pets.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I have 4 rats, 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs.
I am a huge animal lover and don't think I can pinpoint exactly why I chose them. I don't think I will ever be without rats again, they always put a huge smile on my face no matter how I'm feeling. They're such intelligent little things, you can practically see their mind working :lol:
My bunnies I love dearly, so much so that they have half the garden fenced off all to themselves. I don't think I will own anymore after these though but that's just a space issue. When I get a bigger garden they will definitely be back into my life.
The guinea pigs are fabulous little pets and I would recommend them to anyone. If I wasn't so allergic I would probably always have them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I currently have 13 rats & 2 bunnies & have had rats since I was 15, with a 6 year break when the children were little, & had bunnies on & off since I was a child. Originally I was drawn to rats because they were so maligned & I was curious about them, & ended up falling madly in love with them, although I'm going to be taking a break from them as I've had a lot of heartbreak with them recently
I've also had Syrian hamsters, mice, gerbils & a couple of guinea pigs.
In future I'd love ferrets & chinchillas


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

@crittery, your lucky with your stripeys then, mine you wouldnt keep hold of in a month of sundays. They would literally leap out of my hands without any warning and then take hours to catch again! I have had over 40 hamsters in my life so far, and never had one I couldn't catch. These 2 mice took me 6 HOURS to catch the very first night I had them, when they leapt straight out of the cage and dissapeared. There was also the fact that they kept chewing out of everything they were put in, and would get loose in the shed so I started worrying that they'd chew other cages and let everyone else out, then they'd either all fight whilst I wasn't there or they'd run out the door when I next opened it. Shame really as they were certainly pretty, unusual little things.

@lilmiss your chins are so cute and so tame! I am jealous of how much they stay still with you, mine never would. One would sort of let me pet her if she felt like it, but my second was a bit better, possibly due to the fact he'd been practically hand reared due to complications as a baby. Are they tamer though if you keep them in pairs? Like would they come to you better if they had competition for the attention? My 2 were kept on their own as I'd heard they bond better to you that way, but I don't think it works.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hand raising makes no difference either, i had raised this little chap from a couple of weeks old, his mum had major complications from a too young a pregnancy, due to a pet shop miss sexing


























he used to sleep down my top between feeds, and at night he slept in a small hamster cage next to my bed.
his favorite game is to beg for attention, and then run off as soon as you open the cage door :lol:

as for keeping them in pairs/alone it makes no difference as to how they view humans, many of mine have come to be as lone chins, and have later been paired off and it hasnt had any effect on how they view me.
however it does majorly impact their quality of life, chins are highly social animals and can never be truely happy kept on their own


----------

